# Music societies



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

Music societies and there purpose

Can anyone please tell me what they do and where one would find them please?

Thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://qcc.libguides.com/c.php?g=113203&p=736895

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_copyright_collection_societies


----------



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> https://qcc.libguides.com/c.php?g=113203&p=736895
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_copyright_collection_societies


Don't want to sound to ignorant, but what is a copy right collection society?


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

The society of the societies! >>>>> www.lisztsoc.org.uk/

Join the legions of the MASTER! :lol:


----------

